

Ask HN - Are SW Developers compulsive smokers?  - pagejim


======
Hrundi
I've seen compulsive smokers (myself included) in developers, just as I seen
them in almost every other profession. I'm not sure how there's a correlation
between developers and smoking, but I can surely confirm that sedentarism will
harm you.

When I work at home, I just lose track of how many cigars I'm smoking until I
see the ashtray and start crying inside.

My semi-conscious process goes like this: I sit in front of the computer. I
attempt to tackle bugs messing with my head.

If the problem is particularly difficult, I somehow figure out that I'm not
smoking/flicking a cigar within my fingers and I light one up. Later, I repeat
this action for hours and hours.

Right now, for example, I've been up for a long time, trying to convert an x86
emulator to JS with the beautiful emscripten, to later run Windows 95 on top
of it. Just thinking about it makes me giggle, because it is proving to be a
lot of fun!

The down side is that I'm an avid smoker and I will smoke quite a bunch of
cigars in the process.

Also, there's a lot of weed among developers. Not sure how prevalent that is
in the USA.

------
MattBearman
As a Software Dev and a non-smoker, I'm gonna go ahead and say no :)

------
adam-_-
What? Some people smoke, some don't.

------
ramblerman
yes we all share the same coffee habits, eating disorders and religious
beliefs too

------
trailsix
Nice generalization! I disagree as well.

